# very very rare catch!!!



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i thought these were extinct!?? i caught two!:banghead:banghead...and 2 more baby grouper off the NAS Pier...very windy...the bight was on in the morning but really sloooowed during the day....lost one bull red off the end too


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

So did you kill the fish or just blind it and throw is back.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

cut my finger bad on his gill:doh so i grabbed him in an unorthodox manner ...it went back in the water though


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

i thought you were trying to vent him Pork&beansoke those gills will get ya


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick, Someone call FWC.....you caught the last 2 in existance!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty


----------

